# Fruit teabag wine



## St Allie (May 21, 2009)

Camomile, vanilla and honey.(sweet)
For 1 gal
1 box Twinings t bags (16 or 20 in box ?)
2 ltrs white grape juice
1 tsp pectolase
1 tsp nutrient
1/2 t spoon tartaric acid
1 sachet Lalvin 1118 yeast
Sugar to sg 1.080

Boil 2 ltrs of water in a large pan and switch off the heat, add the t bags and allow to infuse for about 15 minutes. Squeeze the t bags and remove, allow the liquer to cool.

Add to the d/j the grape juice, pectolase
nutrient and acid.
Add the cooled liquer and sugar until sg 1.080, add the yeast or starter, cover and allow to ferment down to sg 1.040, add more sugar untill sg 1.060 and again ferment down to 1.040 and increase back to 1.060, then leave to ferment to dry. This should produce about 17% alcohol which is good for a sweet wine.
Once ferment has ceased stabalise with sulphite and sorbate and leave to clear, use finings if you prefer, then sweeten to taste.


Raspberry, Cranberry and Elderflower (Dry fruity light red/rose)

Exactly the same method as above except red grape juice instead of white, sg to 1.090 and no sugar feeding, Lalvin RC212 or 71b yeast and do not back sweeten. 
__________________
found on the UK site 'Wines at Home" with lots of good feedback from members who had made it.


----------



## bryano (Dec 28, 2009)

that sounds yummy!! I think I'll try it


----------



## bryano (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm gonna be starting this today and I have a question. Should I sulphite and let sit 24 hours to sanitize the must before adding the yeast?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no idea what twinings bags are but can safely say that it would be safer to do so and wait 24 hours and then add the yeast.


----------



## bryano (Dec 29, 2009)

twinings is just a brand. I just bought the midpriced stuff at the supermarket.


----------



## bryano (Jan 3, 2010)

I just did my second sugar feeding of the recipe, I actually went up to 1.075 by mistake. I am curious, what is the purpose of the sugar feeding? Why can't all of the sugar be added from the beginning?


----------



## bryano (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW!!!! that's some strong stuff... sweet and strong. The sweetness covers up the alcohol very well.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jun 25, 2010)

I noticed that when I made a tea wine. The sweetness is deceptive so be careful.


----------



## mcantu29 (Mar 27, 2011)

*first time making wine*

First time making wine.
What was the TA measurement of the must at start?


----------



## deanshep14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've just started brewing this wine and made the mistake of leaving it too long before checking the SG. It fermented to nearly dry after only 3 days, so i've just had to add nearly 1kg sugar to take it back to 1.060. Whats the typical time to let it ferment down to 1.040?


----------



## novalou (Apr 22, 2013)

deanshep14 said:


> I've just started brewing this wine and made the mistake of leaving it too long before checking the SG. It fermented to nearly dry after only 3 days, so i've just had to add nearly 1kg sugar to take it back to 1.060. Whats the typical time to let it ferment down to 1.040?



It is dependent on type of yeast and temperature. Remember, it is difficult, if not impossible to stop an active fermentation. If you want a sweet wine, let it ferment out, stabilize, then back sweeten.


----------

